# mattress on floor?



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

hey mamas.

we have a queen sized bed, which is up pretty high, and we have me, dh, and ds, who is 3. #2 is coming this fall, and we'd like to upgrade to a king sized bed, but i don't think we can afford both the mattress and bed, especially as we'd like to get more natural, good quality.

my question is this: have any of you put just a mattress on the floor, and how does that work? or, do you have to have boxsprings in order for it to have any "give"?

(i was hoping to get one of those low platform beds with strong beams and then just a mattress, no box spring, but am not sure just a mattress on the floor would be very comfortable.)

any tips, ideas, etc?

thanks!


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

Our mattress on the floor is quite comfy...I don't really see what the difference is between floor and a box spring? They're both a hard surface, I kind of thought the only point to the box spring was so that it was higher, easier to get in and out of bed.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

We did mattress-on-floor for a while. It was totally fine. Box springs are just "risers". Take a look at your box spring - the mattress rests on a wood frame. That's it.

eta: many bedframes are designed for use without a boxspring, for further evidence that they do nothing more than a frame or a floor!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I have mine on box springs because our floor is too cold, but we've done mattresses on the floor before.


----------



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

We've had our king size futon on the floor since before ds was ever even thought of. I know other families do have spring mattresses on the floor without the box spring so I think that works too.


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

We just ordered a latex king and plan on putting it on the floor.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Harmony, let me know how that goes. We either want latex or wool.

Anyone had a wool mattress on the floor? (Not springy).

I'm excited that this seems like a real possibility now...







:


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

I've read that you need to air a mattress that is placed directly on the floor in order to avoid condensation. I'm not sure that this makes sense or not.


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
I've read that you need to air a mattress that is placed directly on the floor in order to avoid condensation. I'm not sure that this makes sense or not.









I've read this about latex at least. Not that I have any experience to back it up. Yeah, like my DH would spring for latex! ha!


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

We have our mattresses and boxsprings on the floor. I wouldn't want to do it without the boxpsring....where would the girls jump??


----------



## myorianna (Jul 29, 2008)

We have our Latex mattress on the floor. It was supposed to be "temporary" until we could find a really low profile platform frame- but once it was on the floor it felt very safe and I didn't want to add height. I am considering getting some Tatami mats or something that is only an inch or two max so that it could still get some "air" on the bottom. Anyone else do this?


----------



## jlovesl (Dec 19, 2008)

I think box springs are more for the bed to stay in the metal frames. Most beds are made now with solid bases or wood slats that go across the frame, so no need for the box spring. And you only need venting underneath if its a air mattress or one of those blowup beds.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

Code:

We have our Latex mattress on the floor. It was supposed to be "temporary" until we could find a really low profile platform frame- but once it was on the floor it felt very safe and I didn't want to add height. I am considering getting some Tatami mats or something that is only an inch or two max so that it could still get some "air" on the bottom. Anyone else do this?

The retailer i bought my latex mattress from expressly told me that if we put our new mattress on the floor that it would void the warranty. They are very specific about how far apart the wooden slats have to be on a frame... I dunno why


----------



## lgreen35 (Dec 24, 2008)

I found the blankets tended to get dirtier faster with the mattress being on the floor. There was a tenancy for certain little people to walk on the bed I think.

It's also not as nice if you've got any creepy critters that'll be more likely to crawl onto your bed when it's closer to the ground. Otherwise it's great.


----------



## peachopotamus (Feb 18, 2009)

We (DH, DD, DS and Me) sleep on two twin size futons and a child size futon on the floor. It is plenty of sleep space for us...almost too much..purchased from Northern Naturals dot com. I put the futons up during the day which gives us more room to play.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

We have a foam mattress (from IKEA--cheapy style) on the floor. It's just a queen though, but it's pretty comfortable. We're currently saving up for another mattress--this time it'll be king-sized and latex. Still from IKEA, though, b/c that's what we can afford.

We plan to put it on the floor regardless b/c it's safer for our son.


----------



## alinajoy (Dec 9, 2006)

We have two queen boxsprings/mattresses on the floor. Works perfectly!

All the best
Alina


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

We recently bought a king latex mattress, one of the cheapo ones from Ikea. We have it on a large almost wall to wall rug. So far it's been great! I suppose we could have gotten the slats to go under it, but we did not.


----------

